# SIM 180 vs Skoda Superb MK2.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............:wave:

I am pretty sure that this may be a DW first but granted it may not be to everyone's taste, for me this would be a tough day but a nice day as I haven't seen too much of the new Superb in the flesh that replaces my older model..........:car:

I had been in contact with Manny for a while now and knew him when he owned a Skoda Octavia MK2 Estate but recently he changed to a pretty much top spec Superb that was an ex-demo car..........:car:

Another interesting point on this detail is the colour of the car which is also new to me, not seen it before but here is the car on arrival early in the morning at the unit:













































































































Check out the rear legroom..............:doublesho



















And for those of you that aren't aware, the twindoor boot - saloon mode:










And Hatch mode:




























With plenty to do on such a large car I had no time to mess about so on with the detail...........:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

Wheels off first so each wheel was washed with Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Iron Cut, Wheel Schmitt and a Detailer Brush:



















Wheel rinsed first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Detailer Brush used in some smaller areas:










Iron Cut Applied and then rinsed:










Then some AS Tardis used on some stubborn tar:



















Flipping the wheel some around Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










Aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Vikan Wheel Brush used in the smaller spoke gaps:










This was then rinsed:










The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










CG Jetseal 109 was then applied via an Applicator Pad:










While the wheel was off I attended to the arch - Before:










Rinsed first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Megs Large Brush:










Rinsed:










Arch then looked as follows:










This process was repeated on all the other wheels and arches...........:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The car was rinsed first:




























I paid attention to the petrol cap:










And Boot Shut in both open positions:




























The car was then foamed:










While the foam dwelled, I went around with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush cleaning the Boot Shut, Petrol Cap and Door Shuts:























































I then re-foamed the car:



















I then washed the car using the 2BM - Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:



















Then into the rinse bucket:










Back into the Wash and carried on around the car repeating the process:




























This was then rinsed:























































The car then looked as follows:










I then clayed the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Elite Fine Poly Yellow Clay:



















Not looking too bad:























































I then rinsed the car again:










The car was then covered in Megs Last Touch and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























The car was then moved inside and taped up with some 3M 3434 tape ready for some paintwork correction............:buffer:

Manny and I got talking at this point and I got carried away with such a large motor to improve I just got stuck in and cracked on, achieving the following:



















I played around with a few combinations but settled on a Megs Polishing Pad with some 3M Ultrafine and a blob of 3M Fast Cut Plus, this was then refined with a 3M Finishing Pad and some Megs 205............:buffer:

Passenger Front Wing - Before:










During:










After:










Passnger Front Door - Before:










During:














































After:










Passenger Rear Door - Before:










During:




























After:










And some working shots on the pillars and roof:




























Now this took some time as you can see it's a big motor but hopefully worth the effort.........

While inside I had set Manny the task of removing the Number Plate stickers with some AS Tardis and Microfibre Cloths........:thumb:

With the car back outside it was time to rinse the dust off:























































At this point I decided to attend to the engine bay, rinsing first:




























Megs APC was the applied:










This was aggitated with a Detailer Brush:














































This was then rinsed:



















I then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:



















This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















As it's quite dark inside the unit, I left the car outside and paid attention to the interior using a Megs Slide Lock Detail Brush:




























I used some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth on some of the trim:





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Henry was used on the carpet and mats:





































I then used the Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth on some of the other bits in the engine bay:



















Time to then get the car back inside and apply some Zaino Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:























































This was then buffed off:





































I then completed a Z6 wipedown:




























I then applied some the first of two coats of Z2 via an Applicator Pad:














































Another Z6 wipedown:



















Another coat of Z2 and then a final Z8 Wipedown:





































I then turned my attention to the exhaust with the help of some Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth:





































Then time for some AS Highstyle on the tyres via a Brush:










Megs Hyper Dressing used on the arches:










Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths used on the windows:




























Some 303 Aerospace Protectant used via an Applicator Pad on the Engine Bay:










Some CG Apple Scent added to the interior:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*

[/B]Indoor Shots:[/B]











































































































































































































































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/Baker21/Detailing/Skoda%20
Superb%20MK2/DSC05757.jpg



















*Outdoor Shots:*




































































































And that's it............:thumb:

Seriously large motor this one and makes mine look pretty tiny, lot of features I like about the new Superb and do like those wheels on it...........

Thanks to Manny for taking the trip and hanging around longer than normal as it took me a fair old while.........

Comments good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

love the work. its a beautiful colour. i saw one the same the other week and thought it was just a dull red/brown colour but this makes it look so different

alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning turnaround, work and attention to detail as ever mate!

Something a little different and a great colour to work on too! 

Superb


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

top job


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Nice job. Are you sure the last photo is an "after"? looks to be a lot of dirt around the badge


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Good work mate keep it up :thumb: hopefully i will finish off my zaino collection next month


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

nice work again mate


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

........... Superb ! 

Seriously, your work never ceases to amaze me.

Have you tried using the Polished Bliss approch to cleaning the engine bay with 303 - which is spray the engine down with water then dry it a little, then spray the 303 on and leave it for at least 4 hours, then buff off?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

One more time, good job.

A question, who made the product "Iron cut" or what is? Where can I buy it?

Looks that works very well!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Excellent work once again Baker!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work. I must say the new Superb is quite a car. Like the spec on that one.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Tunero said:


> One more time, good job.
> 
> A question, who made the product "Iron cut" or what is? Where can I buy it?
> 
> ...


Iron Cut is made by Aquartz, and CYC and i4detailing have it. I used it and it's a nice product.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

maesal said:


> Iron Cut is made by Aquartz, and CYC and i4detailing have it. I used it and it's a nice product.


Thanks Mario!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice result there Simon, nice finish with the Zaino as usual.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work Si! Very strange colour but it grew on me as I was going through the write up, really nice! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice..been waiting to see what this colour looks like properly prepped.

The colour looks much better in the outside pics than the indoor shots IMO.

As a slight aside -another car which looks better as an estate!..the rear 3/4 view on the 4dr is a little ungainly (being polite) IMO:thumb:


----------



## octygone (Apr 19, 2009)

I did wonder what that colour would look like .....just added to the list of colours that I want for my Superb


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Another nice write up there :thumb: Seriously thinking about getting some iron cut, I find wheel cleaner just can't shift the ingrained stuff - does iron cut work that well?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great work again mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

telewebby said:


> love the work. its a beautiful colour. i saw one the same the other week and thought it was just a dull red/brown colour but this makes it look so different
> 
> alex


This colour certainly has some depth to it and seems to change in certain lights, looks a lot crisper in the sun than indoors........:thumb:



quattrogmbh said:


> Nice job. Are you sure the last photo is an "after"? looks to be a lot of dirt around the badge


Can't view the images at work but will have a look this evening.........:thumb:



Blueberry said:


> ........... Superb !
> 
> Seriously, your work never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Have you tried using the Polished Bliss approch to cleaning the engine bay with 303 - which is spray the engine down with water then dry it a little, then spray the 303 on and leave it for at least 4 hours, then buff off?


Glad you enjoy the threads mate and I haven't tried that approach but I will have a look into it.......:wave:



Tunero said:


> One more time, good job.
> 
> A question, who made the product "Iron cut" or what is? Where can I buy it?
> 
> ...


As confirmed below but here is a review that Dave_KG completed a while ago:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168433&highlight=iron+cut

One thing to highlight is that it really does smell so make sure you use it in a well ventilated area...........:doublesho



FrazzleTC said:


> Excellent work. I must say the new Superb is quite a car. Like the spec on that one.


It is a large motor with a lot of spec for the money, have to say it seems monsterous when sat inside but I reckon I could drive one..........:car:



Chris_VRS said:


> Nice..been waiting to see what this colour looks like properly prepped.
> 
> The colour looks much better in the outside pics than the indoor shots IMO.
> 
> As a slight aside -another car which looks better as an estate!..the rear 3/4 view on the 4dr is a little ungainly (being polite) IMO:thumb:


I do know what you mean about the colour Chris, it comes into a different class when it's in direct sunlight, so deep and glossy.............

As for the Estate looking better, at the moment I can't really comment but maybe shortly we can compare.................



willskoda said:


> Another nice write up there :thumb: Seriously thinking about getting some iron cut, I find wheel cleaner just can't shift the ingrained stuff - does iron cut work that well?


Iron Cut does do a job and a good one at that but I don't think it helps too much with Tar, still resort to AS Tardis in places to bring the wheel up to my preferred level, having said that Iron Cut is now part of my kit for all jobs...........


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job ans write up as normal. IMHO a bit ott with photographs, a lot of very similar shots repeated.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Nice job ans write up as normal. IMHO a bit ott with photographs, a lot of very similar shots repeated.


Point taken on board for next write-up.........:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Point taken on board for next write-up.........:thumb:


Should save you some time with the write up, so gives you more time to do something else. :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work, nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Should save you some time with the write up, so gives you more time to do something else. :thumb:


:lol:

The write-ups don't take that long to be fair, once you have done one, it's pretty straight forward but I hear what your saying.........


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

good work.


i want one


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Another awesome detail baker!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good work there... I quite like the colour too...

:thumb:


----------



## mannyo (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought I would register here and post a comment.

As the owner of the Superb detailed by Simon, I would like to thank him for the many, many hours he put in to getting the car into the condition its now in. He started quiet early in the day, and I am sure the sun was starting to fade as he finished.

I would also like to say, its not normally as dirty as in the before pictures. Just 3 days before Simon worked on the car it had completed a 4300 mile round trip to the Costa del Sol and back again in 2 weeks, with five adults squeezed in.

The paint before Simon did his thing was in a very poor state, being an ex Skoda UK car it looks like it had only ever been through a brush car wash as it was covered in horizontal scratches on every panel. Now I can look at it on a bright sunny day and it shines for once, instead of having a strange affect on the surface of the paint.

So there you have it, Thanks Simon (Baker21) hopefully I'll not get it back into the state it was in before you worked your magic.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Superb write up and work as ever, where was your little helper this time though?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mannyo said:


> I thought I would register here and post a comment.
> 
> As the owner of the Superb detailed by Simon, I would like to thank him for the many, many hours he put in to getting the car into the condition its now in. He started quiet early in the day, and I am sure the sun was starting to fade as he finished.
> 
> ...


Car certainly had been used and that's a good thing to see, makes the before and after's a little more enjoyable..........:thumb:

Cheer Manny and it's all down to you now mate to keep it looking in tip top condition............



srmtor said:


> Superb write up and work as ever, where was your little helper this time though?


Just like me I am afraid Jules has a Full-Time job, which sometimes means she works weekend's...........


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there fella..... No mrs there helping you out?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Nice work there fella..... No mrs there helping you out?


As above mate, she was working............:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Lazy sod! Give her a taste of the back of your hand! Those exhausts wont clean themselves


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Lazy sod! Give her a taste of the back of your hand! Those exhausts wont clean themselves


:lol:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work as per always Simon. That is one big car to get done in one day. I am a bit concerned at the similarity of our detailing footwear.....I normally wear Rifts or Havaianas too!:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

G105ALY said:


> Nice work as per always Simon. That is one big car to get done in one day. I am a bit concerned at the similarity of our detailing footwear.....I normally wear Rifts or Havaianas too!:thumb:


Many thanks and I too have detailing in Rifts, moved over to some nice Puma numbers of late but if I can then I always try to get the Havaianas on.........:thumb:


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking Good dude ! as always


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work, colour is growing on me as is the car itself, especially like the double boot


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Very nice results and i do love the colour.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail & write up on the beast! have you tried applying AIO by DA on a finishing pad? I find I use less and it a bit quicker. U can't beat Zaino imo:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice works si


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Great detail! tons of pics awesome!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Just like me I am afraid Jules has a Full-Time job, which sometimes means she works weekend's...........


Shame, although a superb write up as ever, was missing that vital something! :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work as always mate......but whats the story with the airbag ?


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Great result!

I had the pleasure of getting close to one of these earlier, they are huge!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Big Bru said:


> Top detail & write up on the beast! have you tried applying AIO by DA on a finishing pad? I find I use less and it a bit quicker. U can't beat Zaino imo:thumb:


To be honest mate I much prefer applying some LSP's by hand, find it a change from working on the machine for the earlier part of the day but I know what you mean about using less product...........:buffer:



srmtor said:


> Shame, although a superb write up as ever, was missing that vital something! :thumb:


Maybe in the next one mate............



angajatul said:


> Nice work as always mate......but whats the story with the airbag ?


Airbag...........



scoob666 said:


> Great result!
> 
> I had the pleasure of getting close to one of these earlier, they are huge!


Yeah it's a big old beast, that 406 Coupe in your Avatar looks low mate? Is it?


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Perfect car and perfect job


----------

